# Amplificar señal wifi. ¿algun esquema amplificador?



## adolfo (Jul 2, 2009)

bueno hola a todos.

resulta que quiero conectar una camara ip por wifi a unos 100 metros de distancia con dos antenas direccionales.

como hay muchos objetos por medio quiero darle mas potencia de salida a las antenas.
mire que hay amplificador de potencia que se intercalan entre el AP y la antena que suelen alevar la potencia aproximadamente 1w.

alguien sabe o tiene esquemas de como hacer un facil amplificador de potencia de 1w +-

un saludo


----------



## capitanp (Jul 2, 2009)

a esa distancia solo te bastaria con colocar dos antenas direccionales


saludos


----------



## adolfo (Jul 2, 2009)

la emision tiene que viajar por dos naves industriales con bastantes objetos entre medio. osbre todo una que es almacen de placas de aluminio.

tambien estoy pensado en hacer una conexion por PLC "los que se comunican por la red electrica" nose que tal iria.
el problema es que en las naves hay corriente trifasica y en las oficinas no.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

pon las antenas desde lo alto de la nave,que no creo que haya nada.


----------



## Tomasito (Jul 2, 2009)

Usar un amplificador para 100 metros sería una exageración bastante innecesaria. ¿Tenés idea de cuánto es 1 Watt a 2.4Ghz? 

Con un par de antenas direccionales debería alcanzar. Aunque con muchos obstaculos y encima de aluminio, te recomendaría más algo como el RS-485 o 10Base2 que funcionan muy bien en entornos industriales.

Si podés poner las antenas por afuera de los edificios como dijo hellfull, no deberías tener problemas.



Saludos.


----------



## adolfo (Jul 6, 2009)

probare lo de las antenas direccionales. el tema es que no puedo  cablear apenas nada ni hacer cosas extrañas pues la nave industrial no es nuestra y nosotros solo disponemos de la oficina y el material de la nave que nos asignan.

tambien ando pensado en utilizar comunicaciones PLC. los que utilizan el cableado electrico para transmitir. pero en la nave hay corriente trifasica y en las oficinas no y nose si podria ser una solucion.

la potencia de señal la queria pues entre nuestr nave hay 2 mas que albergan super-estructural de aluminio que seguro que hacen recaer mucho la señal.


----------



## regalodeamor (Mar 31, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/amplificador-bi-direccional-wi-fi-11892/


----------



## RobertPinto (Jul 14, 2013)

Verifica este, me parece bueno y sencillo, aun no lo he montado, pero si alguien lo hace primero, por favor comenten.

http://www.zero13wireless.net/foro/...o-Amplificador-de-Se%F1al-de-Wireless-1-Watio


----------

